# الأخير والآخر



## Mejeed

نسمع هذه العبارة (أخيرا وليس آخرا) ، فهل وردت في كلام العرب الأوائل؟ وهل هنالك فرق في المعنى بينهما حقا؟ وإن يكن فكيف نفهمه؟.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أعلم إن كانت وردت ولا أظنها وردت عنهم بل أظنها ترجمة للمقولة الإنجليزية
Last but not least
المعنى في العربية لا يطابق الإنجليزية إذ الإنجليزية تقول: أخيرا وليس أقلا (أي ليس بأقل أهمية من غيره بالرغم من وروده أخيرا) وأظن، والله أعلم، أن المترجمين يختارون كلمة آخرا لشبهها بأخيرا تشبيها بالحال في الإنجليزية إلا أن المعنيان غير متطابقان بين الإنجليزية والعربية. أنا أتفق معك في أن الكلام في العربية يكاد يكون لا معنى له ولكنه شاع إلى درجة أن الناس تتقبله وبعضهم يظن أنه مثل عربي

بالنسبة للفرق بين الأخير والآخِر (بالكسر وليس بالفتح طبعا) فالأخير ضد الأول وهو ما ليس بعده شيء أما الآخر فله معان متعددة في المعاجم أحدها يطابق معنى الأخير ومن المعان الأخرى: ضد المقدم (مثلا: مقدم الشيء ووسطه وآخره) ويبدو لي أن هذا هو أهم المعاني إذ يتكرر كثيرا.

هذا والله أعلم


----------



## Mejeed

أحسنتم ..


----------

